# Vacuum Storage Bags



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

Has anybody managed to buy any that actually work & don't leak so they become big again?


----------



## tom73 (23 Nov 2019)

Yes we've a few from pack-mate never had a problem. 
Only time we have is when we've not been sealed them right.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2019)

Yes, think we've only had 1 or 2 fail and they had ripped. My wife uses loads.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

Will look for pack-mate


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2019)

My wife's husband varies in size, so his clothes not in use tends to live in vacuum bags. I might be needing another bag soon as there is a lot of food being consumed here.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2019)

Yes we use them a lot. Ours come from Dunelm but I don't know the brand. Obviously some get ripped or damaged but that's to be expected.

The small, travel size ones are superb for packing stuff for cycle touring. I always use them on your.


----------



## Andy_R (23 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes we use them a lot. Ours come from Dunelm but I don't know the brand. Obviously some get ripped or damaged but that's to be expected.
> 
> The small, travel size ones are superb for packing stuff for cycle touring. I always use them on *your*.


On my what?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2019)

Andy_R said:


> On my what?


Tour


----------



## Cycleops (24 Nov 2019)

If you're putting clothes you are not wearing into bags you clearly need to downsize your wardrobe. I guarantee once they go in those bags they'll stay there for years. Take all these unused items to the charity shop. You'll feel much better and save a load of space, what's more you won't need any vacuum storage bags. Problem solved :- )


----------



## lazybloke (24 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> If you're putting clothes you are not wearing into bags you clearly need to downsize your wardrobe. I guarantee once they go in those bags they'll stay there for years. Take all these unused items to the charity shop. You'll feel much better and save a load of space, what's more you won't need any vacuum storage bags. Problem solved :- )


Depends how organised you are. I've got into a habit if rotating summer or winter clothes into storage by season, as my wardrobe is v small. Works pretty well.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Nov 2019)

It's duvets & pullowsfor the grandsprogs when they stay take up a lot of room


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Depends how organised you are. I've got into a habit if rotating summer or winter clothes into storage by season, as my wardrobe is v small. Works pretty well.



Yep, my wife and I are both the same and it makes a huge difference to the ease of keeping clothes in the wardrobe. What's the point of hanging winter clothes in a wardrobe unused for 8-9 months of the year?

Like @Phaeton we also use them to store duvets, sheets, blankets, pillows and all sorts of other stuff which is only needed occasionally. Plus things which simply can't be thrown away - my wife's wedding dress for example. She'll never wear it but it isn't getting binned.

Just to emphasise my other point. The travel size ones are brilliant on tour. Keeping everything clean, dry and less than 25% of volume.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2019)

I think the idea is to vacuum the bags with contents down to a small size and then cram them into a small space.
That way it won't matter if they leak as they won't be going anywhere !


----------



## Phaeton (24 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think the idea is to vacuum the bags with contents down to a small size and then cram them into a small space.
> That way it won't matter if they leak as they won't be going anywhere !


We had them like that for storage under the seats of the caravan, but each time we went back they had expanded & took up the whole space, hence why we are looking for a GOOD make, bought some Packmate off Amazon & they have just been delivered.


----------



## neil_merseyside (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> <SNIP>
> The travel size ones are brilliant on tour. Keeping everything clean, dry and less than 25% of volume.


Isn't the vacuum cleaner to re-use them a bit of a bother to carry 😉 but seriously if you only needed them shrunk one way you had the volume anyway?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Nov 2019)

neil_merseyside said:


> Isn't the vacuum cleaner to re-use them a bit of a bother to carry 😉 but seriously if you only needed them shrunk one way you had the volume anyway?


They do a special roll up system http://packmate.co.uk/vacuum-packs.html


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

neil_merseyside said:


> Isn't the vacuum cleaner to re-use them a bit of a bother to carry 😉 but seriously if you only needed them shrunk one way you had the volume anyway?


As @Phaeton says it's a roll up system. Fold clothes to lay flat in bag, roll tightly to expel air and seal.


View: https://youtu.be/dYmBQQ0_WDQ


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> ...
> 
> The small, travel size ones are superb for packing stuff for cycle touring. I always use them on tour.


I keep trying to imagine a small attachment for a standard bike pump that'll reverse it to pump air out instead of push it in... is there any such thing and would it at all be possible?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I keep trying to imagine a small attachment for a standard bike pump that'll reverse it to pump air out instead of push it in... is there any such thing and would it at all be possible?



I'd patent that if I were you!


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'd patent that if I were you!


OK... maybe a _not so_ standard bike pump that can deflate as well as inflate


----------



## irw (1 Dec 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> OK... maybe a _not so_ standard bike pump that can deflate as well as inflate



How about this:





Argos


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Dec 2019)

bit on the big side, and does it pump tyres up?


----------

